# Drehmoment zur Leistungsberechnung verwenden



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juni 2022)

Hallo,

zwecks Energieoptimierung würde ich gerne die aktuelle Motorleistung erfassen. Es ist an einer älteren Anlage mit Danfoss VLT 3125 Frequenzumrichtern an denen 75 kW Kreiselpumpen betrieben werden. Es existieren nur zwei Analoge Rückmeldungen 4-20 mA, über die aktuell die Istfrequenz und der Strom übermittelt werden. Mit dem Motorstrom kann ich zur Leistungsberechnung nichts anfangen, und leider kann ich bei diesem alten VLT nicht direkt die Leistung auf den Analogausgang legen. Ich kann mir aber angeblich die Drehmomentanzeige (in %) auf einen Analogausgang legen.

Meine Idee wäre dann, dass ich mir diesen Drehmoment anstelle des Stroms übertragen lasse, dann aus der Istfrequenz mit abgeschätztem Schlupf die Motordrehzahl berechne, und dann mit P=M*n/9,55 die an der Motorwelle abgegebene Leistung berechne.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Genauigkeit bei dieser Berechnung gemacht? Der Frequenzumrichter wird das Drehmoment wohl auch nur durch ein internes Modell abschätzen.


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Erfahrungen nein.
Aber ich find den ANsatz erstmal nicht schlecht. Im Prinzip rechnest Du mehr oder minder gut das FU-interne Modell wieder rückwärts.
Alternativ könnte man aber auch einen Austausch des 3125 gegen einen FC-202 in Erwägung ziehen. Außer einem insgesamt geringeren Eigenverbrauch bietet der auch direkt die angefragten Daten.
Je nach Drehmomentlastfall bietet der dann noch eine automatische Energieoptimierung, die im Teillastfall die Motorspannung noch unter das quadratische Modell reduziert.

PS: Bei der Anfrage bei dem Danfoss-Partner Deines Vertrauens aber unbedingt die 75kW-Pumpe erwähnen und nicht nur den 3125.


----------



## poitouesel (18 Juni 2022)

Hallo,
läuft der FU mit U/f-Kennlinie?
Dann ließe sich theoretisch die Spannung über die Kennlinie aus der Frequenz ermitteln und die Leistung sich dann aus Strom und Spannung berechnen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juni 2022)

Aufgrund der hohen Energiepreise ist jetzt zwar die Bereitschaft da, etwas zu optimieren. Aufgrund der Lieferprobleme ist das aber nicht ganz so einfach. Darum kam die Idee auf etwas an der Pumpenregelung zu optimieren, um da nicht ganz im Trüben zu fischen hätte ich da eben ein paar Daten mehr erfasst, um einen Vergleich vorher / nachher zu haben.

Quadratische Kennlinie sollte hoffentlich eingestellt sein. Der 3125 besitzt zudem drei verschiedene Verläufe der quadratischen U/f Kennlinie, die sich aber nicht sonderlich voneinander unterscheiden. Das könnte man bei einer vorhandenen Leistung auch noch einmal prüfen, ob sich damit etwas einsparen lässt.

Die Idee des Kunden war, mit Anpassung der Pumpenregelung da viel einsparen zu können. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass da so viel zu holen ist. Es ist ein offenes System, es laufen maximal 3 Pumpen gestaffelt höhenstandsgeregelt. Aktuell fahren alle aktiven Pumpen mit der gleichen Drehzahl wenn mehrere in Betrieb sind. Laut meinen Informationen verringert sich der Pumpenwirkungsgrad nur sehr gering, bei Drehzahlanpassung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juni 2022)

poitouesel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> läuft der FU mit U/f-Kennlinie?
> Dann ließe sich theoretisch die Spannung über die Kennlinie aus der Frequenz ermitteln und die Leistung sich dann aus Strom und Spannung berechnen.


Ich vermute mal, eine quadratische Kennlinie mit speziellem einem im Detail unbekanntem Verlauf:


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Der fc202 hat eine integrierte Kaskade für eine geregelte plus zwei ungeregelte pumpen.
ALternativ gibts die Kaskaden Optuon, die mehrere geregelte erlaubt.
Ich glaub, die Anwendung hat tatsächlich Optimierungspotential.


----------



## zako (18 Juni 2022)

Über Spannung und Strom bei U/f wirds auch ungenau - z.B. wie ist bei (Teil-)Last der cosPHI?
Über M*Omega bist Du vom Motormodell abhängig - also werden das auch einige Prozent an Ungenauigkeit werden (vielleicht gibt es von Danfoss auch Angaben zur Drehmomentgenauigkeit wie beim Sinamics).

Am besten: netzseitiges Sentron PAC4200  das auch bei nichtsinusförmigen Strömen korrekt misst. Nur zur Info: Beim einer Sinamics ALM habe ich mal die aufgenommene Energiemessung mit einem Sentron PAC  verglichen- da war die Abweichung im Promillebereich. Das ist hier aber nicht vergleichbar, da ich kaum glaube dass hier Danfoss ein komplettes Netzmodell mitechnet(?)


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Die Ausgabe des Moments und die Rückrechnung halte ich mit dem gegebenen Umrichter für die genaueste Option, da hier direkt Strom und Motorspannung einfliessen.

Ich würde aber über eine echte Kaskade nachdenken, falls es der Prozess hergibt.
In meinem Kopf ist ein ASM bei 50Hz im Netzbetrieb effektiver als im Teillastbeteich mit Fu mehrere Pumpen parallel.
Wie genau die Messung letztendlich ist, halte ich für unerheblich. Entscheidender ist das gleiche Messkonzept an allen Pumpen und die Reproduzierbarkeit. Das gilt natürlich für den Praktiker.
Ein Bleistifttäter hat eher Genauigkeitsprämissen.


PS: Eine Kaskade kannst Du natürlich auch plc seitig realisieren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juni 2022)

Eine netzseitige Leistungsmessung ist wohl schon beauftragt, aber auch hier ergeben sich lange Verzögerungszeiten. Darum wollte ich prüfen ob man nicht mit der gegebenen Hardware schon etwas berechnen kann, was nicht völlig an der Realität vorbeiläuft.

Kaskade in den FUs benötige ich nicht, da ich alle Pumpen einzeln über die SPS ansteuern kann. Laut der Danfoss Beschreibung zur Kaskaden-Option, übernimmt dort eine Pumpe die Führung, und alle anderen laufen mit Max.-Drehzahl. Ich habe schon versucht dazu Informationen zu bekommen, was bei Parallelbetrieb mehrerer Pumpen die in eine Rohrleitung fördern besser ist. In manchen Dokumenten wird beschrieben, dass es besser wäre alle mit gleicher Drehzahl zu betreiben, jedoch ohne nähere Erläuterung im Detail warum. Eine Pumpenkennline im Auslegungspunkt liegt mir vor, nur die geodätische Förderhöhe habe ich noch nicht. Sonst könnte ich zumindest die vermutlich zur Auslegung herangezogene Anlagenkennlinie einzeichnen.


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Hat die Pumpe kein RSV muss jede die gleiche Menge fördern.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2022)

Naja ich hab mich mit dem Thema auch schon länger auseinander gesetzt.
Eine genaue Aufnahme der Istleistung an einem FU ist nicht simpel.
Aufgrund der Wellenform bringt ein einfacher Leistungsmesser (z.B. Siemens Pac3200) auch nur einen ungefähren Wert.
Die Stromanzeige des PAC lag etwa 5% unter der Stromanzeige des FU (G120).
Ich denk mal, dass die Auswertung über Drehmoment und Drehzahl für eine Optimierung aussagekräftig genug ist.

Und bloß nicht auf die Versprechen der Motorhersteller "reinfallen".
Nach einem Defekt hab ich an einer Hydraulikpumpe einen 25 Jahre alten 5,5kW Motor gegen einen modernen IE4-Motor getauscht.
Im Teillastbetrieb braucht der IE4-Motor mehr als Uraltmotor


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juni 2022)

Rückschlagklappen sind natürlich an jeder Pumpe vorhanden. Durch die gemeinsame Rohrleitung ist das ja zwingend notwendig. Darum ist die Anlagenkennlinie auch nicht ganz so einfach zu berechnen, wenn mehrere Pumpen mit unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen laufen. Da das softwaretechnisch relativ einfach abzuändern ist, würde ich nämlich ohne lange theoretische Rechnungen aufstellen zu wollen, einfach mal eine Leistungsmessung bei Regelung mit gleichem Sollwert für alle Pumpen machen, und ein anderes Mal mit Regelung von nur einer Pumpe und die restlichen auf Max. halten.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nach einem Defekt hab ich an einer Hydraulikpumpe einen 25 Jahre alten 5,5kW Motor gegen einen modernen IE4-Motor getauscht.
> Im Teillastbetrieb braucht der IE4-Motor mehr als Uraltmotor


Wobei es da auch von der Regelung abhängig ist. Die IE4 Motoren haben weniger Schlupf, und wenn das nicht entsprechend in die Regelung mit eingeht, dann dreht der Motor eben schneller und nimmt auch etwas mehr Leistung auf.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wobei es da auch von der Regelung abhängig ist. Die IE4 Motoren haben weniger Schlupf, und wenn das nicht entsprechend in die Regelung mit eingeht, dann dreht der Motor eben schneller und nimmt auch etwas mehr Leistung auf.


Das mit dem Schlupf stimmt natürlich.
Aber auf der anderen Seite habe ich die Motordaten im G120 eingetragen und eine Motoridentifikation durchlaufen lassen.
Daher vermute ich mal, dass die Drehzahl vom G120 schon angepasst wurde. Aber gemessen habe ich sie nicht.
Bei Nenndrehzahl hat der IE4-Motor auch deutlich weniger verbraucht. Daher war ich ja vom Unterschied bei Teillast so überrascht.


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Lieferprobleme ist das aber nicht ganz so einfach.


In IP20 hätte ein 75kW FC202 ca einen Monat LZ.
Ein IP55 Gerät ungefähr eineinhalb. Solange dauert allein schon die Umplanung 

Natürlich ohne Feldbusoptionen. Die dauern gewöhnlich länger. Aber aktuell hätte ich noch mehrere Profinetoptionen verfügbar.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juni 2022)

Ich habe nur in Erinnerung, dass wir Anfang des Jahres mal einen 22 kW FU angefragt haben, der dann bei ca. einem halben Jahr Lieferzeit lag. Das ist bei anderen Herstellern ähnlich gewesen.

Aber eventuell könnte man auch mit den bestehenden FUs den Wirkungsgrad erhöhen, in dem man bei Betrieb von mehreren Pumpen nur eine geregelt fährt. Dann fällt die schlechtere Optimierung im Teillastbereich im Vergleich zum FC202 nur bei einer Pumpe ins Gewicht. Optimierung des Arbeitspunktes der Pumpe dann mal außen vor gelassen.

Wozu ich auch keine verlässlichen Daten bekomme, ist die Leistungsaufnahme eines FU im Stand-By Betrieb. Aktuell bleiben die FUs immer am Netz. Es laufen auf jeden Fall maximal 3 von 4 Pumpen, d.h. eine ist immer im Standby, und es würde auch nicht stören wenn die bei Anforderung 20-30s zum Hochlaufen benötigt.


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber eventuell könnte man auch mit den bestehenden FUs den Wirkungsgrad erhöhen, in dem man bei Betrieb von mehreren Pumpen nur eine geregelt fährt.


Da wollte ich hin. Das entspricht der betriebsweise der integrierten Kaskade im 202.
Die Fullspeed-Pumpen werden dann statt FU über Softstarter mit integriertem Bypass angesteuert. (Oder Stern-Dreieck übergangsweise, wenn die Lieferzeiten zu lang sind).

Das hängt aber vom Prozessschema bei Dir ab, ob das so geht. Die große Kaskade kann übrigens auch die geregelte Pumpe wechseln bzw. mit mehreren VSD umgehen, setzt aber wieder mehere FU voraus.


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wozu ich auch keine verlässlichen Daten bekomme, ist die Leistungsaufnahme eines FU im Stand-By Betrieb.


Liegt bei einem Danfoss FC so circa bei unter 20W. Wenn der Ventialator anspringt etwas mehr.
Der 3000er wird etwas mehr brauchen.  Der ganze interne Firlefanz wird damals noch nicht so effizient gewesen sein. Ein DC-Schütz war da auch noch drin zur Überbrückung des Vorladewiderstands.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juni 2022)

Der einzige Nachteil den ich bei der Kaskade mit einer geregelten und n starren Pumpen immer sehe, dass es evtl. Totbereiche gibt die sich regelungstechnisch damit nicht anfahren lassen. Beispielsweise weil die Pumpe nicht bis auf Null-Fördermenge heruntergeregelt werden kann. Dann habe ich später evtl. viele Schaltspiele, oder bin bei einer Höhenstandsregelung nicht immer im für die Pumpe optimalen Bereich der Förderhöhe.

20 Watt im Standby wären ja wirklich wenig, ich meine ein Kunde hatte einmal bei einem 11 kW FU gemessen, da waren es etwas um die 700 Watt. Das Messverfahren ist mir aber unbekannt.


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Standby, also ohne irgendwas, mit DC-Quelle auf 600V geladen.
Die DC-Quelle zeigt dabei sowas um 20...30mA an. Lass es an AC etwas mehr sein durch die Filterkondensatoren. Aber das ist ja Blindleistung.

Unter Nennlast hast Du so ca. <2%, also am 75kW-Drive so 1,5kW.


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Beispielsweise weil die Pumpe nicht bis auf Null-Fördermenge heruntergeregelt werden kann.


?
Im Verbund fördert die Pumpe doch erst, wenn sie einen Druck über Systemdruck+RSV Öffnungsdruck erreicht.
Einige Sekunden kann man sie auch darunter betreiben, aber nicht zu lange, sonst wirds warm im Pumpengehäuse 

Schwieriger sehe ich den Umschaltpunkt der Kaskadenstufen ohne Druckschwankungen zu erreichen, denn dazu muss eine FSD zugeschaltet werden und simultan die VSD runtergefahren werden bzw. umgekehrt.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (18 Juni 2022)

Bei einen ABB ACS880 hab ich anhand vom Drehmoment auch in Prozent damals und Istdrehzahl genau die mechanische Leistung an der Welle errechnen können. Genauigkeit ca. 1% Anzeige Regler zu SPS Berechnung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juni 2022)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Bei einen ABB ACS880 hab ich anhand vom Drehmoment auch in Prozent damals und Istdrehzahl genau die mechanische Leistung an der Welle errechnen können. Genauigkeit ca. 1% Anzeige Regler zu SPS Berechnung.


Und dann die Istdrehzahl auch übertragen, oder auch anhand der Frequenz geschätzt?
Wobei vermutlich die meisten FUs die angezeigte Drehzahl bei Asynchronmotoren auch nur anhand der eingegebenen Typenschilddaten schätzen, und nicht irgendwie über die Gegen-EMK erkennen können.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> ?
> Im Verbund fördert die Pumpe doch erst, wenn sie einen Druck über Systemdruck+RSV Öffnungsdruck erreicht.
> Einige Sekunden kann man sie auch darunter betreiben, aber nicht zu lange, sonst wirds warm im Pumpengehäuse
> 
> Schwieriger sehe ich den Umschaltpunkt der Kaskadenstufen ohne Druckschwankungen zu erreichen, denn dazu muss eine FSD zugeschaltet werden und simultan die VSD runtergefahren werden bzw. umgekehrt.


Ich mache ja keine Druckregelung, sondern nur eine Füllstandsregelung im Unterbecken. Ich weiß auch noch nicht wann die Rückschlagklappen überhaupt öffnen, es kann ja sein, dass die Mindestfrequenz des Motors aufgrund fehlender Fremdlüftung auf jeden Fall darüber liegt. So im Detail habe ich mich mit den Rückschlagklappen bisher nie befassen müssen, da mechanisches Element waren sie immer einfach "da". Die Druckverhältnisse werden sich auch ändern ob ich z.B. drei Pumpen gleich geregelt fahre, oder zwei mit Max.-Drehzahl und dann die dritte mit niedriger Drehzahl dazukommt, vermutlich auch noch abhängig von der Position der Leitungszusammenführung.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (18 Juni 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und dann die Istdrehzahl auch übertragen, oder auch anhand der Frequenz geschätzt?
> Wobei vermutlich die meisten FUs die angezeigte Drehzahl bei Asynchronmotoren auch nur anhand der eingegebenen Typenschilddaten schätzen, und nicht irgendwie über die Gegen-EMK erkennen können.



Ich habe die geschätzte Drehzahl vom FU genommen nicht die Frequenz. Der ABB ist im DTC Modus ziemlich genau 10% vom Schlupf. Anbei ein paar Infos aus dem Handbuch. Für die Damalige Ersatzlösung war die Geberlose Regelung ausreichend.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (18 Juni 2022)

Mal eine andere Frage wie genau sollte deine Messung sein. Ich hab so Drehmoment Genaugigkeit von 5 bis 20% im Kopf vom Drehmomentendwert. Genauer geht's mit die standart FU nicht, laut Datenblätter. Die Leistung vom FU würde  ich eher als Richtwert sehen. Damit sollten Tendenzen erkennen können.


----------



## zako (19 Juni 2022)

Also Siemens gibt für die Drehzahlgenauigkeit im geberlosen Betrieb  0.05 *f-Schlupf beim S120 an. D.h. bei einem 2-  poolpaarigen Motor mit einer Nenndrehzahl von 1460rpm bei 50Hz ca. 2rpm Drehzahlungenauigkeit. Entscheidender ist da schon die Drehmomentgenauigkeit. Ca. 1.5% laut Katalog, aber im Nennbereich typischerweise besser - bei feldorientierter Regelung. Wie das bei Danfoss ist - kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen (aber wenn der heute in U/f läuft ist es garantiert nicht besser)


----------



## winnman (19 Juni 2022)

Wie lange ist die Druckleitung?
Wir haben ähnliches gemacht mit 2x 3x 150kW Grundwasserpumpen an zwei getrennten Standorten die dann über eine gemeinsame Leitung  einen Hochbehälter füllen.

Es hat sich dann gezeigt, das der errechnete Druckverlust in der Leitung geringer war als der tatsächliche.
Hier schaut nun die Optimirung eher so aus, das möglichst wenig Pumpen laufen, die aber mit auf die Pumpen optimierten Drehzahlen und möglichst durchgehend.
Dafür wurden die zulässigen Pegeländerungen im Hochbehälter deutlich erhöht.
Dadurch wird der Druckverlust in der Leitung zusätzlich optimiert.

Man sollte sich also das Gesamtsystem anschauen, vielleicht kann man hier auch noch an anderen Stellen zusätzlich eingreifen.

Zur Leistungsmessung fällt mir spontan noch ein: für jede Pumpe ein Multimessgerät mit Stromwandlern verbauen, die können dann die Leistung auch Analog ausgeben, unabhängig vom FU.


----------



## Chräshe (19 Juni 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Meine Idee wäre dann, dass ich mir diesen Drehmoment anstelle des Stroms übertragen lasse, dann aus der Istfrequenz mit abgeschätztem Schlupf die Motordrehzahl berechne, und dann mit P=M*n/9,55 die an der Motorwelle abgegebene Leistung berechne.


Hallo Thomas,

ich wüsste nichts was deiner geplanten Berechnung der Leistung entgegen spricht. 
Wahrscheinlich gibt es ein paar Ungenauigkeiten, die sich aufsummieren. 
Jedoch misst du mit dem selben System zuerst den alten, dann den neuen Aufbau.
Bei beiden Messungen hast du die selben Fehler.
Somit lässt sich nachweisen, wie sich die Leistung verändert hat.

Was jedoch nicht erfasst ist, ist die Förder-Menge!
Wie bringst du die Leistung in Bezug zum Pumpenwirkungsgrad?

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juni 2022)

Ich habe jetzt noch ein paar Informationen gesammelt. Zwei von den vier FUs wurden schon getauscht, einer ist einer VLT5000er Serie und ein anderer der FC202 Serie. Bei den beiden neuen kann ich mir auch direkt die Motorleistung übertragen lassen und muss gar nicht zurückrechnen. Außerdem besitzen die beiden neuen FUs bei Nennleistung einen Wirkungsgrad von 98% zu 95% bei den alten. Aktuell erfolgt täglich ein Pumpenwechsel und es laufen im Schnitt 1,3 Pumpen (d.h. eine Pumpe läuft immer). Wenn ich nun alleine die beiden neuen FUs in der Priorität nach vorne nehme, dann kann ich hier auch schon nur durch Softwareanpassung einiges einsparen (2,25 kW an 365/2 Tagen = 9855 kWh).

Die Fördermenge habe ich indirekt vorhanden, aber mit leichten zeitlichen Verzug. Ich würde versuchen in ein Diagramm zu bringen, und dann prüfen was ich mit diesen Informationen und den Planungsdaten der Anlage vor fast 30 Jahren noch anfangen kann.

Meine Idee ist, wenn ich die Motorleistung einer laufenden Pumpe und die Fördermenge habe, dann kann ich zusammen mit der geodätischen Höhe in das vorliegende H-Q Diagramm der Pumpe gehen, und prüfen an welchem Wirkungsgrad der Pumpe und überhaupt der resultierenden Förderhöhe ich mich da befinde.

Kennt jemand ein Programm welches einen bei Berechnungen z.B. von Wirkungsgraden, Förderleistungen bei Parallelbetrieb mehrerer Pumpen und unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen unterstützt?


----------



## Plan_B (22 Juni 2022)

beim 202 ist der Parameter 1-03 interessant.
Mit durchgeführter AMA kann man AEO-VT wählen. Das reduziert bei Teillast zusätzlich die Motorspannung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> beim 202 ist der Parameter 1-03 interessant.
> Mit durchgeführter AMA kann man AEO-VT wählen. Das reduziert bei Teillast zusätzlich die Motorspannung.


Geht das auch noch mit der eingeschränktem AMA? Denn wenn das von den alten FUs übernommen wurde, dann sind hinter dem FU noch Sinusfilter, und dann ist laut Handbuch nur die eingeschränkte AMA möglich.

Die Mindestfrequenz liegt übrigens bei 38 Hz, weil die Anlagenkennlinie relativ flach mit viel statischer Höhe verläuft.


----------



## Plan_B (22 Juni 2022)

Sollte eigentlich.
Da hat sich anscheinend schon mal jemand tiefgreifend beschäftigt


			https://www.google.com/url?q=https://d-nb.info/1070174114/34&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwjIzPaP08H4AhWsm_0HHWhkDZkQFnoECAMQAg&usg=AOvVaw0ufhGVDKAdnFOPSxSFOTJx


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich.
> Da hat sich anscheinend schon mal jemand tiefgreifend beschäftigt
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?q=https://d-nb.info/1070174114/34&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwjIzPaP08H4AhWsm_0HHWhkDZkQFnoECAMQAg&usg=AOvVaw0ufhGVDKAdnFOPSxSFOTJx


Wobei ich da auf Seite 12 lese:
"Zur weiteren Energieeinsparung ist eine Erhöhung des Ausschaltpegels denkbar. Auf diese Weise wird die geodätische Höhe reduziert, wodurch die Reibungsverluste in der angeschlossenen Druckleitung und damit die Energiekosten sinken"

Das stimmt doch so nicht, die Reibungsverluste sind doch abhängig vom Durchfluss (im Quadrat) und den Rohrverlusten (Armaturen, Rohre), also diese ändern sich nicht bei Reduzierung der geodätischen Höhe. Bei einer Regelung kann ich aber damit bei niedrigerer Drehzahl und dementsprechend geringerer Leistung die gleiche Menge fördern. Oder sehe ist das falsch?


----------



## PePe44 (23 Juni 2022)

Wenn es auf den Trend ankommt bei der Berechnung:

Die Last, also die Pumpe, benötigt je nach Drehzahl andere Leistungen. Das Verhältnis Durchfluss zu Drehzahl ist proportional.
Verhältnis M zu V ist ^2
P zu V ist ^3.

Da machen einige wenige % die der Umrichter je nach Einstellung U/F variabel, SVCvar, Energiesparung, oder wie kreativ das Marketing auch immer sein mag, nicht mehr sooo viel aus.
Klar senkt der FU die Spannung ab bei q-Kennlinie weil die Last diese nicht braucht. 98% der Einsparung kommt aber von der Last wenn diese < Nenndrehzahl betrieben wird.
Soll heissen: V = 60% Vnenn = 36% Mnenn = 21% Pnenn. Ob der FU dann 500W mehr oder weniger Verluste hat ist bei 75kW Motorlast ...
Läuft die Pumpe mit Nenndrehzahl = 50Hz ist die Einsparung negativ -2%, siehe Beitrag Plan_B

Die Hersteller haben doch Tools zur Berechnung der Einsparung, warum nicht diesen erstmal glauben?


----------



## Plan_B (23 Juni 2022)

Alles richtig.
IMHO ist das Projekt der UNI anscheinend nicht so weit weg von Thomas seinem Problem.
Die haben den Löwenanteil erreicht durch Findung der optimalen Drehzahl und dann nur ON-Off Betrieb bei dieser.
Ich hab es allerdings nur schnell Diagonal gelesen, denn die ganze Mathematik ist mir dann zu hoch gewesen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Alles richtig.
> IMHO ist das Projekt der UNI anscheinend nicht so weit weg von Thomas seinem Problem.
> Die haben den Löwenanteil erreicht durch Findung der optimalen Drehzahl und dann nur ON-Off Betrieb bei dieser.
> Ich hab es allerdings nur schnell Diagonal gelesen, denn die ganze Mathematik ist mir dann zu hoch gewesen.


Es gibt auch noch ein Vorgängerdokument was dem Projekt vorausging und in dem man mehr Details zur konkreten Anlage findet:



			https://www.dbu.de/OPAC/ab/DBU-Abschlussbericht-AZ-29356.pdf
		


Dort wird zur prognostizierten Energieeinsparung unter anderen ein Zweitarif-Vertrag angenommen, um dann im Hochtarif den Pumpensumpf möglichst leer zu fahren. Das ist mit meiner Anlage nicht vergleichbar, ich muss den Höhenstand relativ genau einhalten, und es wird immer gefördert. Damit der Höhenstand konstant bleibt, muss ich immer das wegfördern was auch zufließt.

Was mir auch etwas zweifelhaft erscheint: Es wurde eine Pumpe gegen eine neue ausgetauscht. Dann wurde ein Test mit Nenndrehzahl gemacht, und ein weiterer mit reduzierter Drehzahl. Es wurde festgestellt, dass mit der niedrigeren Drehzahl annähernd die gleiche Menge bei weniger Energieverbrauch gefördert werden konnte, und das als Einsparmöglichkeit durch Drehzahlreduktion festgestellt. In meinen Augen wurde die neue Pumpe ganz einfach falsch ausgelegt, sodass der höchste Wirkungsgrad nicht bei der aktuellen Förderhöhe ansteht. Sonst bräuchte ich ja nur eine viel zu große Pumpe einbauen, dann reduziere ich die Drehzahl auf die Hälfte und spare eine Menge Energie, das ist doch nicht plausibel.

Die einzig mögliche Optimierung die ich bei mir sehe, ist zu prüfen, ob ich aktuell ebenfalls beim Wirkungsgrad der Pumpe über dem Maximalwert hinaus bin, und somit mit geringerer Drehzahl auf dem optimalen Punkt zu landen. Und eben eine eventuelle Optimierung beim Betrieb von mehreren Pumpen vorzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 September 2022)

Ich habe noch einen recht umfangreichen Bericht über Optimierung von Pumpensteuerungen im Abwassersystem gefunden:



			https://www.lanuv.nrw.de/fileadmin/forschung/wasser/kanal/Abschlussbericht%20Energieoptimierung%20Kanalisation.pdf
		


Dort wurden auch ein paar Messungen bei verschiedenen Betriebsarten der Pumpen durchgeführt (ohne FU, mit FU, unterschiedliche Höhenstände usw.). Unter anderem gibt es auch eine Statistik über den Wirkungsgrad der Pumpen in diversen Pumpwerken, deren Daten auch in anderen Berichten zitiert werden (worauf ich dann auf diesen gestoßen bin). Leider weisen die Daten einen eklatanten Fehler auf, weil bei der Berechnung des Wirkungsgrades an einigen Stationen die Blindarbeit mit eingeflossen ist (Tabelle im PDF S. 56 und die daraus entstandenen Diagramme sind also alle fehlerhaft). Aber der Bericht wurde von mehreren Personen geschrieben, an anderer Stelle wurde das hoffentlich nicht so gerechnet.

Nächste Woche nehme ich 4 Energiemessungen (Janitza UMG96) für die Pumpen in Betrieb. Dann werden erst einmal ein paar Daten aufgenommen. In dem oben verlinkten Bericht steht auf PDF S. 177, bei frequenzgeregelten Aggregaten wären solche Messgeräte (Multifunktionsgeräte) nicht geeignet, und man solle die Signale vom FU verwenden.

Janitza gibt für seine UMG96 Geräte eine TRMS Messung und eine Abtastfrequenz von 21,33 kHz an, bzw. einen Crest-Faktor für U von 2,45 und I von 1,98. Habe ich bei einem FU primärseitig wirklich so hohe Leistung auf Oberwellen, dass die Messung damit unbrauchbar wird?


----------



## Plan_B (18 September 2022)

Ich bin jetzt nicht so Firm da drin, aber Du hast halt die typische Stromverzerrung eines B6-Gleichrichters mit Drossel.
Ich hab die Janitza noch nie nur vor nem Umrichter gesehen. Da war immer mehr allgemeines Netz dabei, was den Summenstrom dann etwas verschleift.

Ich lese das dort so als Hinweis bzgl. der Messung am FU-Ausgang aka vor der Pumpe.


----------



## ducati (18 September 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Janitza gibt für seine UMG96 Geräte eine TRMS Messung und eine Abtastfrequenz von 21,33 kHz an, bzw. einen Crest-Faktor für U von 2,45 und I von 1,98. Habe ich bei einem FU primärseitig wirklich so hohe Leistung auf Oberwellen, dass die Messung damit unbrauchbar wird?


Frag doch mal den Janitza ob damit Messungen an FUs möglich sind.
Wenn Nein, wären ja ein Großteil der überall installierten Energiemessungen sinnlos...


----------



## Ing_Lupo (19 September 2022)

Ich habe für solche Aufgaben einen Meßkoffer (mit Rogowskispulen und bis 500 Hz TRMS). Damit wird das Lastprofil aufgenommen.

Sowie die Schaltpunkte der Kaskade. Dann sieht man auch die Reserven der Regelung. 

Wenn man noch eine Durchflußmesssung hat (evtl. temporär) , kann man die spezifische Leistung der Pumpe berechnen (m3/h je kW). 

Mit den Daten dann es so lassen, oder neue Pumpe/FU anbieten lassen.

Übrigens: die Lieferzeiten der Kom-Optionen sind bei mir deutlich kürzer.


----------

